# JList Scrollbar machen geht nicht



## dredav (7. Okt 2010)

Hallo,
ich versuche eine JList in meiner Klasse Scrollbar zu machen, habe schon einiges versucht, geklappt hat aber noch nichts, hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen...


```
public class MyWindow {
    private JFrame window;
    private JPanel leftArea;
    private JPanel rightArea;
        
    private JList list;
    private JScrollPane scrollPane;
    private DefaultListModel item;
    
    private Container contentPane;
        
    public MyWindow () {        
        window = new JFrame("Verwaltung");
        window.setDefaultCloseOperation(JFrame.EXIT_ON_CLOSE);
        window.setSize(new Dimension(450, 300));
        
        leftArea = new JPanel(new BorderLayout());
        rightArea = new JPanel(new BorderLayout());
        
        list = new JList();
        item = new DefaultListModel();
        
        scrollPane = new JScrollPane();
        contentPane = window.getContentPane();

        contentPane.add(scrollPane);
        contentPane.add(leftArea);
        contentPane.add(rightArea);

        scrollPane.add(list);
            
        list.setModel(item);
        leftArea.add(list);
        leftArea.setSize(200, 300);
        
        window.setVisible(true);
    }
        
    public void addList (String element) {
        item.addElement(element);
    }
}
```

Danke schon mal im voraus.

Grüße
David


----------



## eRaaaa (7. Okt 2010)

[c] scrollPane.add(list);[/c] --> 
	
	
	
	





```
scrollPane.setViewportView(list);
```
 (oder halt direkt im Konstruktor übergeben) : How to Use Scroll Panes (The Java™ Tutorials > Creating a GUI With JFC/Swing > Using Swing Components)


----------



## dredav (7. Okt 2010)

eRaaaa hat gesagt.:


> [c] scrollPane.add(list);[/c] -->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



geht leider nicht, habe ich auch schon versucht

Grüße
David


----------



## eRaaaa (7. Okt 2010)

Naja, dann hat`s evtl. mit deinem Layout zu tun usw...was soll z.B. die Zeile 33 ?:autsch:
Proiers doch evtl. mal mit einem Panel, einer Scrollpane und einer List. Überlege dir ein venrünftiges Layout, wenn es dann geht, baust du weiter aus...einen Schritt nach dem anderen!
z.B.

```
public MyWindow() {
		window = new JFrame("Verwaltung");
		window.setDefaultCloseOperation(JFrame.EXIT_ON_CLOSE);
		window.setSize(new Dimension(450, 70));
		list = new JList();
		item = new DefaultListModel();
		list.setModel(item);
		item.addElement("Foo");
		item.addElement("Bar");
		item.addElement("Hallo");
		item.addElement("Welt");
		scrollPane = new JScrollPane(list);
		contentPane = window.getContentPane();
		contentPane.add(scrollPane);
		window.setVisible(true);
	}
```


----------



## dredav (7. Okt 2010)

ok, danke  
hat geklappt


----------

